# Time to water the tree of Liberty? #147



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Tyranny has come to CA and thy name is Gavin Newsom. When government goes against the will of the people because they think they know best perhaps it is time to water the tree of Liberty. And what is up with cats!? Not one but TWO cat stories tonight.

Plus Pelosi wants to get more votes by lowering the voting age to 16 and young kids are experiencing increased mental illness, could this be because of Liberal policies?

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-03-14T22_04_32-07_00


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

16 is disgusting. I'll have to listen to the full show later


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SGG said:


> 16 is disgusting. I'll have to listen to the full show later


Speaking of full show, we were tickled about keeping less than thirty minutes.
Our target is 30 minutes.

Tell me what you think about pets and livestock dropping dead from...nothing. After you listen to the show.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Will do


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't think you can say retarded anymore lol


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm glad I'm 26 or older


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well after telling a newspaper editorial board in the conservative part of Ca that he’d do his duty as governor and allow executions if the people sor ordered mr. Newscum renigged on his word. He has banished the death penalty for as long as he is in office and directed the legislature to put a no more death penalty vote to the people in the next primary election ( gee who will vote in the primary next year hmmm could it be primarily democrats with no race on for Republicans). Diabolical bastard


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SGG said:


> I don't think you can say retarded anymore lol


Oh, but we can and we will! :vs_laugh: We pride ourselves on our non-PC outlook and speech.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Actual photo of his Royal Highness Gavin Newsom.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Young, dumb. easily influenced, and still being indoctrinated. That sounds about right for the wicked witch of the west and her cronies. You have to find people just as dumb and ignorant as AOC to keep power. I listen to the show in the truck today, I am going to get some windshield time in.


----------

